# Dependant visa



## saichereddy (Mar 5, 2014)

hi sir/madam
my name is sam,from india.
i have applied for a student visa (9g) to study medicine in manila.
As i am a married person, i need to apply spouse visa for my wife too.
is there any visa which suits her?
can you please help me.
thank you very much


----------

